# Trying to find all speakers in my Cruze .



## RahRah (15 d ago)

So it says my 2018 Chevy Cruze LT push start says they are 6 speaker vehicle? Is that true ? And if so where are all the factory speakers located ? Also in the middle of my front dash is that a soaker there also ?… so this is why I’m asking , rn I have jus kicker 12in dual enclosure in my trunk with a 1200w skar amp . Behind my couch I have kicker 12inch dual L7s in a enclosure with a 1200 w kicker amp .I am replacing my whole setup that was done because I feel it was wrongly installed to begin with . My bass knob now somehow turns a full 360 either way you turn it , it never did that . And one of my subs is starting to blow and I feel it was due to setup which was literally done 8 months ago . So anyways , I want to also replace my factory speakers with kicker speakers when I bring my car to Best Buy(geek squad) to get old subs / wires / amp taken out and then the new dual 12in L7s , 1200 w amp , all new amp wire kit , new bass knob all put in . Only problem is , idk where exactly all my factory speakers are and Not sure exactly how many of em I need . Obviously front and back door x2 and I see a speaker grill on my center dash and as well with my corner dash , jus don’t kno if there is actually speakers in those last 2 area or not .


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Not sure how it works on the Gen2. For the Gen1, a 6 speaker system would be 2 rear door, 2 front door, and 2 windshield pillar speakers. For the 9 speaker system, you'd have a center speaker in the dash and a pair of subs in the rear window shelf.


----------



## RahRah (15 d ago)

Yea so I don’t have the subs in the rear cargo . I have all 4 doors and 2 corner dashes but I have something that looks like a speaker with a grill in the center of the dash but it also has a sensor lookin thing on the grill .


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

RahRah said:


> I have something that looks like a speaker with a grill in the center of the dash


There would be a speaker there if you had the upgraded sound system. The early years of the Gen1 had a storage compartment there if it didn't have a speaker. But they left it as a blank grill at some point.



RahRah said:


> but it also has a sensor lookin thing on the grill .


A blinking red light for security status, and light sensor for the automatic lights.


----------



## RahRah (15 d ago)

So then I don’t have that upgraded system so safe to say there is no actual speaker under that speaker grill and means I have a 6 speaker system


----------

